# Dessert idea needed.



## pdswife (Jan 19, 2005)

Paul and I are having a friend and his daughter over for dinner.
I'm making clam chowder, salad in cheese bowls and French bread.

We want to serve a dessert that is low in fat
and only has four servings so there are no left overs.
Any ideas??


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 19, 2005)

How about granita?  It's fat free and would be refreshing after a creamy soup.

Here's a recipe for coffee granita: http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_19319,00.html
Instead of making real whipped cream, just substitute low-fat or fat-free cool whip.

There are several other recipies for granita on the Food Network site as well as on www.epicurious.com.  You could also do a fruit flavored one.  Either fresh-squeezed juice or bottled juice is fine.


----------



## htc (Jan 19, 2005)

Another idea that has lots of of ban for your buck, filo cups w/ fresh fruit (add low fat whipped cream if you want)
take a couple sheets of filo dough and cut it into squares (about the size of a wonton wrapper) and brush a little butter butter between each square, about 4 layers and stuff it into a cup cake mold then back til brown.  Oh, don't forget to spread the layers so they overlap and look really messy - maybe someone else can describe this better. :? 

Just fill this with whatever you want. It looks really fancy and doesn't take a lot of time.  Best kinds of dessert!


----------

